

MongoDB presentations from MongoSV - lfnik
http://www.10gen.com/video

======
meghan
We're adding more videos today - presentations from Intuit, Yottaa, Wordnik,
etc. Keep checking back!

~~~
gurgeous
This is a great set of videos. Can you post transcripts & slides? I simply
don't have time to watch more than 15 minutes of video.

~~~
meghan
Sure, will add some slides below the videos. Don't have any plans to
transcribe the talks but that is a great idea worth looking into.

------
swanson
There are quite a few videos there, any in particular that are especially
good?

~~~
lfnik
I really enjoyed the Yottaa talk which is going up soon. It deals with using
MongoDB for analytics.

